# Can Yogurt cause a UTI?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't imagine that yogurt would have anything to do with a UTI, but I could be wrong...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have heard of yogurt preventing UTI but never causing one. Poor Dante, I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

He has an appt set up for tomorrow. The only reason I questioned the yogurt is because it is the only new thing he has had in his diet lately, and I thought maybe the active cultures in it or something... :confused3: I dunno...

He seems completely unaffected by it though. Same happy-go-lucky doofus as ever.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dante's Mom said:


> He has an appt set up for tomorrow. The only reason I questioned the yogurt is because it is the only new thing he has had in his diet lately, and I thought maybe the active cultures in it or something... :confused3: I dunno...
> 
> He seems completely unaffected by it though. Same happy-go-lucky doofus as ever.


No, I would not think it do do anything but good for Dante. We give our post whelp girls tons of yoghurt after their pups and have never had any issues with it at all.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

In a word - No, it cannot cause an infection. 

You may not have a UTI - it could just be an infection in the penis/sheath area. Check with your vet - taking them a urine sample is a good idea.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, good to know it's not the yogurt anyway! Soooo....collecting a sample... that sounds challenging! LOL! Although he mostly squats in his own yard, so all I would have to do is stand at the ready--pee cup in hand!:bolt:


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Dante's Mom said:


> Well, good to know it's not the yogurt anyway! Soooo....collecting a sample... that sounds challenging! LOL! Although he mostly squats in his own yard, so all I would have to do is stand at the ready--pee cup in hand!:bolt:


My vet uses a soup ladle to get a sample - maybe worth a try?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> My vet uses a soup ladle to get a sample - maybe worth a try?


I don't know why but this tickled my funny bone - just pictured the act of collection in my mind:bounce::bounce:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

georgiapeach said:


> My vet uses a soup ladle to get a sample - maybe worth a try?


And then don't ever use it for soup again! LOL!!

I have an old dog who gets occasional UTI's and it's usually pretty easy to get a sample... My vet likes first pee of the morning because it's been in the body longer than the afternoon pees... I don't know if it makes a big difference or not, though.

Good luck and keep us updated!

Barb


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I'll have to try and collect a sample when I go home to pick him up for his appt. I can see why a soup ladle would work but I think I'll just use a plastic bowl (that I'll never want back!) The mental picture gave me a laugh too!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Is Dante neutered? If not then the green puss could just be normal smegma. Still a good idea to check a urine anyways.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

He IS neutered. Vet appt at 5:20pm.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

*Update*

Well, I'm just an over-cautious poodle mom I guess. Dante is fine. Just the normal male discharge I guess.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Dante's Mom said:


> Well, I'm just an over-cautious poodle mom I guess. Dante is fine. Just the normal male discharge I guess.


Good to know!! You're a good poodle mom! It's always better safe than sorry... As you experience things like this in your pet ownership life, it helps you know better for next time. There are a lot of things with my own pets I feel comfortable "watching and waiting", but there are still times when I need my vet to tell me everything's OK!!

Glad to hear he's fine!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Dante's Mom said:


> Well, I'm just an over-cautious poodle mom I guess. Dante is fine. Just the normal male discharge I guess.


"_Normal_ male discharge"? Who knew there could be such a thing! How would we survive without this forum?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am happy that Dante is fine. I am kind of grossed out that a greenish pus like subtance secreted from a penis is normal - yuk.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

LEUllman... Exactly! "Who knew?"

CT-- Yeah... I was a little grossed to find out that was normal myself.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad all's well with Dante. And you may have saved me some worry should Chagall's, uh, "tool" ever have such a thing. (eech! I hope not!) I believe there's now not any part of a poodle that hasn't been discussed on this forum.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> My vet uses a soup ladle to get a sample - maybe worth a try?


I did that every 2 weeks for 5.5 years for my late schnauzer.

But glad to know that your boy is fine. I thought something greenish is never good...


----------

